# New Member



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

Well after months of planning/research/hand wringing we did the deal on an '07 28RSDS. We won't take delivery until Feb. but we are already planning our spring around this new member of the family. I just joined this board but have been reading it for months. Thanks to all for the great information and insights. I'll get our particulars up as soon as I figure this all out.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Virginia Creeper,

Welcome to the best little site in Tex.....anywhere.

Congrats on your recent purchase. Hang around. This is fun.

Mark


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats on the new camper, what part of VA do you live in ?

and welcome to the best site on the net ..... Keep a close check on the rally page................


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome, Virgina creeper.

Congratulations on your choice. Now you can really plan some memory making times.

Rita


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the cult.........I mean site!!

It is great to have another east coaster, check out the rally threads, there will be a few around you!

Someone pass the Kool Aid!

Gary


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers Virginia Creeper








Congrats on your new 28rsds! It will be February soon enough and you'll have your new toy at home loading up for your first trip


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to OUTBACKERS.COM*


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome









Glad to have you with us.

Jeff


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations on the pending delivery and welcome to the Tribe!

Now, breath deep.....


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to the site...I'm a pretty new member as well, but this site has been super helpful...I even bought my used Outback from another member!!! Have fun on your first trip!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

to Outbackers!

Congrats on your new 28rsds!
Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome! Now drink deeply...










Ahhhhhh...

Let the feeling wash over you.

Reverie

(No campers were injured in the writing of this post. Bored, maybe, but definately not injured...badly...much)


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats on your new Outback and Welcome to the board! We bought a 2006 RSDS last March and we love it!

Dana


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

freefaller25 said:


> Congrats on your new Outback and Welcome to the board! We bought a 2006 RSDS last March and we love it!
> 
> Dana


Thanks for the welcome Dana. My TV is an Expedition which I think has the same specs as your Navigator. I know I'm at the upper limits for my TV. How does your rig ride/tow.

Richard


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to the club.

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Virginia Creeper to the Outbackl Family
And congrats on the 28RSDS









Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to a fellow Virginian. Now sign on to join us in Luray in June, PA in Oct and at the Beach in April. You will really love us once you get to know us. Also, join us in the chat room after 9pm.

Darlene


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome to another Va family,
Anytime you are passing Kings Dominion or headed towards Va Beach on 295 you are real close to us. 
Drive safe and hope to meet ya at some time or another.

Mk.
(former Fairfax resident)
(Mount Vernon High grad)


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

From the West Coast ...A big Welcome! You are gonna love this site! 
Chabbie


----------

